# Urdu: 3aajiz عاجز



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I have taken this sentence out of the reply of one of our forum members although the topic of discussion was completely different.

The meaning of this word is required. The context is '*'xushii hu'ii kih aap ne bulandiyoN par se hamaarii is 3aajiz chaupaal ko apnii nigaah-e-karam se navaazne kaa vaqt nikaal hii liyaa hai.'

*By the way, this sentence was taken from the reply of one of our forum members although the topic of discussion was completely different.Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

I think you mean "aziiz", not "aajiz". Bakshink has already translated your sentence in the chaupal thread: "aziiz" means "loved one", "someone dear".

Here is an entry from Platts.


----------



## lcfatima

3aajiz is a word and it means kind of like bebas or majboor.

This is the entry I found from Platts.

Perhaps our more proficient Urdu speakers can expand on what precisely it means here and provide other (simple please!) examples of usage.


----------



## greatbear

Ah, in that case, I made a mistake. "bebas chaupaal" does sound more logical in the sentence above.


----------



## Alfaaz

Icfatima said:
			
		

> Urdu speakers can expand on what precisely it means here and provide other (simple please!) examples of usage.


I'll try Icfatima SaaHibah. Aa'jiz can have different usages as listed by the dictionary (also being referred to as "holy book" recently):

لفظ _ پوچھنیوالا سے متعدد مرتبہ درخواست کی گئی کہ وہ اپنا وتیرہ بدلیں ، ورنہ لوگ عاجز آجایں گے اور جواب دینا بند کر دیں گے. مگر افسوس، ان پر شائد کوئی اثر نہ ہوا
lafz_puchnevala se mutaa'did martabah darkhaast ki ga'ii keh woh apnaa wateerah badleN, warnah log a'ajiz aajaeNge aur jawaab dena band kar deN ge, magar afsos...un par shaaid koi asar naa huaa...!

a'ajiz aana/aajaana = tang ho jaanaa = to become *tired and annoyed* of something or someone

The other usages can be found in the Platts entry and here/here (with sentence examples)!

In the sense used above (politely referring to oneself as "nothing" or ادنٰی، معمولی، غیر اہم), it could be translated into English as humble, etc. 


			
				lafz_puchnevala said:
			
		

> I have taken this sentence out of the reply of one of our forum members although the topic of discussion was completely different.


Just asking out of curiosity LP, what was the title language of the thread from which you obtained this sentence...?


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> lafz_puchnevala se mutaa'did martabah darkhaast ki ga'ii keh woh apnaa wateerah badleN, warnah log a'ajiz aajaeNge aur jawaab dena band kar deN ge, magar afsos...un par shaaid koi asar naa huaa...!
> ...
> a'ajiz aana/aajaana = tang ho jaanaa = to become *tired and annoyed* of something or someone
> ...
> Just asking out of curiosity LP, what was the title language of the thread from which you obtained this sentence...?


We know in the meantime what the title language was, but let me answer the question since the poster LP considers it below his dignity to answer questions himself. And here is the reference. It is a sentence taken out of  my own post, which should have been acknowledged. Here is the link to the post, if anyone cares to check out the context:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2450999&p=12333996#post12333996


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> We know in the meantime what the title language was, but let me answer the question since the poster LP considers it below his dignity to answer questions himself. And here is the reference. It is a sentence taken out of  my own post, which should have been acknowledged. Here is the link to the post, if anyone cares to check out the context:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2450999&p=12333996#post12333996



The word in question there as we all know is used as much in Hindi as in Urdu so let us not get started in that debate again.


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> The word in question there as we all know is used as much in Hindi as in Urdu so let us not get started in that debate again.


There is still space for arguments in the discussion. The fact of the Urdu sentence out of which the word has been taken points out to the language of the word. I'd be glad if you could give any reference of this word being used in Hindi.


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> I'd be glad if you could give any reference of this word being used in Hindi.



Here's a sentence in quite good Hindi among others you will find online: उपभोक्तागण दुकानदारों द्वारा पूरा पैसा लेकर भी तराजू में डंडी मारकर कम तौलने की टुच्ची हरकतों से _आजीज़_ आ चुके हैं। .


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Here's a sentence in quite good Hindi among others you will find online: उपभोक्तागण दुकानदारों द्वारा पूरा पैसा लेकर भी तराजू में डंडी मारकर कम तौलने की टुच्ची हरकतों से _आजीज़_ आ चुके हैं। .



I am reading "aajiiz" here. Is this what the word is in Hindi? What is a "taraajuu"?


----------



## greatbear

A "taraajuu" is a balance. That's a typo in the original (I should have put "sic"): my purpose was simply to show the existence of the word. Here's another sentence (a media headline) with the correct spelling: विद्युत विभाग के भ्रष्टाचार से _आजिज़_ उपभोक्ता एसडीओ कार्यालय में कपड़े उतार धूप में बैठा.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> A "taraajuu" is a balance. That's a typo in the original (I should have put "sic"): my purpose was simply to show the existence of the word. Here's another sentence (a media headline) with the correct spelling: विद्युत विभाग के भ्रष्टाचार से _आजिज़_ उपभोक्ता एसडीओ कार्यालय में कपड़े उतार धूप में बैठा.



I thought a balance was a "taraazuu". Perhaps, it is "taraajuu" in Hindi, as you indicate.

Thank you for the Hindi sentence. Could you please translate it for us so that we can get the sense in which the word "aajiz" is being used in Hindi. By the way, you may have noticed that LP used "3aajiz" in the sentence he quoted and I am assuming marrish SaaHib had asked for the existence of "3aajiz" in Hindi, as this is the word he had used in the very sentence LP had copied.


----------



## greatbear

The title of this thread contains "aajiz", and it is that word's existence that marrish asked for in Hindi. I have furnished him a couple of proofs: should he want more, there's always Google.

The sentence means, loosely translated, "Consumer *frustrated *at electricity department's corruption strips and sits in the sun in the ACDO office" (the word in bold is the meaning of "aajiz" here).

Both "taraazuu" and "taraajuu" exist in Hindi: you see, we are not such fussy people.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> The title of this thread contains "aajiz", and it is that word's existence that marrish asked for in Hindi. I have furnished him a couple of proofs: should he want more, there's always Google.
> 
> The sentence means, loosely translated, "Consumer *frustrated *at electricity department's corruption strips and sits in the sun in the ACDO office" (the word in bold is the meaning of "aajiz" here).
> 
> Both "taraazuu" and "taraajuu" exist in Hindi: you see, we are not such fussy people.



Thank you for the translation. You are right. What's in a word. 3aajiz, aajiiz, aajiz and even aziiz at one stage! It's good to be flexible.


----------



## Gop

I have come across the following sentence in which 3aajiz figures as a noun:

پتہ چلتا کہ اس عاجز کے سوا سب ہی شاعر ہیں۔

Is the writer referring to himself as 3aajiz, and does the sentence translate as “It appears that except for this humble person everyone else is a poet”?


----------



## marrish

Yes, you are absolutely right. All adjectives have the possibility to be turned into nouns. They behave then as nouns in that the nominal declension is applicable – if and when needed. The difference in declensions is the plural oblique.


----------



## Gop

marrish said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right. All adjectives have the possibility to be turned into nouns. They behave then as nouns in that the nominal declension is applicable – if and when needed. The difference in declensions is the plural oblique.


Thank you very much, marrish SaaHib. This word gave me a lot of trouble to understand in the context of my sentence till I saw a hint in Alfaz SaaHib’s post (#5):

 [In the sense used above (politely referring to oneself as "nothing" or ادنٰی، معمولی، غیر اہم), it could be translated into English as humble, etc.]

You have also answered my unasked question about adjectives being used as nouns. I have indeed come across plenty of such usage.

BTW, could you tell me what you mean by ‘*The difference in declensions is the plural oblique’*? I am not very familiar with the terminology of grammar.


----------



## marrish

Glad to be of any help, even if seldom nowadays.
Adj.+noun declension:
Sg. Dir. baRaa laRkaa
Sg. Obl. baRe laRke (kaa)
Pl. Dir. baRe laRke
Pl. Obl. baR*e* laRkoN (kaa)
Noun-like adjective:
Sg. Dir. baRaa (an elder/superior/senior)
Sg. Obl. baRe (kaa)
Pl. Dir. baRe (log)
Pl. Obl. baR*oN* (kaa)


----------



## Gop

marrish said:


> Glad to be of any help, even if seldom nowadays.
> Adj.+noun declension:
> Sg. Dir. baRaa laRkaa
> Sg. Obl. baRe laRke (kaa)
> Pl. Dir. baRe laRke
> Pl. Obl. baR*e* laRkoN (kaa)
> Noun-like adjective:
> Sg. Dir. baRaa (an elder/superior/senior)
> Sg. Obl. baRe (kaa)
> Pl. Dir. baRe (log)
> Pl. Obl. baR*oN* (kaa)


Thank you very very much.


----------



## aevynn

marrish said:


> I'd be glad if you could give any reference of this word being used in Hindi.



Here's a sentence I wrote down in my notes a long time ago while reading a short story by Nirmal Verma, who I believe self-identified (and is commonly "other-identified") with the language name "Hindi." 

शुरू से तुम्हारे मन में रहा है कि वे मुझे तुमसे ज़्यादा चाहते हैं, लेकिन अगर तुम बुरा न मानो, तो एक बात कहूँ कि मैं उनके चाहने से आजिज़ आ गया हूँ…​shuruu se tumhaare man meN rahaa hai ki ve mujhe tumse zyaadaa chaahte haiN, lekin agar tum buraa na maano, to ek baat kahuuN ki maiN unke chaahne se aajiz aa gayaa huuN...​


----------

